# Luv



## MrHobbsMissB (May 31, 2009)

I am with Gainesville Rabbit Rescue and Luv was brought to my home so that she could be spayed by our vet, her foster Mom lives an hour away so it was arranged that she would be at my house for a few days after the surgery then she would go to her home. She had her surgery on Thursday and she was doing beautifully, sometime yesterday afternoon that changed and she developed an infection-she died in my arms in the early evening.It was a pleasure to have her in my home for the short time that she was here-binky free little one.


----------



## bunnylady2 (May 31, 2009)

Anne, I am so heart broken. She was such a sweet girl and in rescue for such a short time. One thing I know for sure...she had tons of love when she was with you. We do the best we can and you always give your all.



Binky free Luv:angelandbunny:


----------



## cheryl (May 31, 2009)

I'm so sorry


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 31, 2009)

I was so shocked to hear that we lost Luv. Poor little one; we try to give them a second chance at life and then things like this happen.

Even though these are foster rabbits, we get so attached to them and love them like our own. Thank you for everything you do Ann. The rabbit world is lucky to have a person like you.

Binky free Luv.


----------



## SweetSassy (May 31, 2009)

ray: Binky Free Luv :rose: April


----------



## tonyshuman (May 31, 2009)

I'm so sorry. Giving this girl a chance to have a better life was such a great thing that you did for her. Although she didn't make it to her new forever home, she appreciated you taking her in and taking great care of her. Binky free, Luv.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 31, 2009)

we're so sorry to hear of Luv's passing. All of our rabbits are rescues, so, we are happy when we know one is going to a forever home. At least she knew love and caring, even if it was for way too short of a time. Binky free little girl.


----------



## anneq (May 31, 2009)

Binky-free Luv - she was blessed to have a chance to have you as her owner for her short time.


----------



## LuvaBun (May 31, 2009)

That's so sad . I'm sorry Luv didn't make it to her forever home, but at least she had some time with people that loved her.

Jan


----------

